# Coolest t-shirt ever!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share

Yep. I totally just ordered me one. I officially decree that every hedgie owner have one of these shirts!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I have this shirt...got it from snorgtees, and I love it! The girls in my office giggled when they saw it. Its definitely my fave!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I have this shirt...got it from snorgtees, and I love it! The girls in my office giggled when they saw it. Its definitely my fave!


I love me some SnorgTees! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

It actually got here pretty quick, about a week & a half to Canada.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I have this shirt too. I giggle every time I wear it!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahahaha! :lol: I laughed so hard at this!  I'm totally getting one!


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

HAHA wow that wouldn't be as funny without the hedgehogs reply "NO"


----------



## mikero (Jan 8, 2011)

Hahaha...really fun...

There is a way to buy a t-shirt like this?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Just ordered one 
I've seen that shirt floating around for a while, but I never had enough money for one... Now that I have a job, though... ;D


----------

